# Hurthle cell neoplasm?! Please help, very scared!



## Mimibelle (Sep 10, 2012)

I was totally caught of guard by this and I have Googled my self into a frenzy. My pathology report says as follows:

Final Diagnosis:

Strips of Hurthle cells with mild atypia.

Abundant red blood cells and admixed colloid.

The changes are suggestive of a Hurthle cell neoplasm.

I'm 33 and have had episodes of waking up at night with a choking sensation (Sleep Apnea ruled out) since I was 19. I have also noticed a slight deepening of my voice over the last 6 months (non smoker). I'm really scared because I keep reading that those are indicators of cancer. All of my blood work has been "normal" despite my hypo symptoms and both of my sisters having Hoshimotos.

I don't see my Endo for another 2 days so any incite would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mimibelle said:


> I was totally caught of guard by this and I have Googled my self into a frenzy. My pathology report says as follows:
> 
> Final Diagnosis:
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh! I will say, "Thank God you had FNA and now know this." Just think if you did not!!!

And, I hate this for you! You have come to a really good board. We have a lot of wonderful posters who have had similar and all are doing great today and you will too.

Here some info which may be of interest to you.

ne·o·plasm (n-plzm)
n.
An abnormal new growth of tissue that grows by cellular proliferation more rapidly than normal, continues to grow after the stimuli that initiated the new growth cease, shows partial or complete lack of structural organization and functional coordination with the normal tissue, and usually forms a distinct mass of tissue which may be either benign or malignant.

So............................let us all hope and pray it's benign. That's the first step.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had Hurthle cell neoplasms on my path report. Hopefullly, seeing your endo will help alleviate some of your concerns. Hurthle cells can be present in Hashi's too. Hang in there & take a deep breath, don't stress too much.


----------



## Merny436 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Folicular Cancer with Hurthle Cell Neoplasm last year. Actually on the 14th will be the anniversry of when they gave me the news. I had half of my thyroid removed then they had to go back in to remove the other half which was just a ton of fun!

I did the same thing as you, read endlessly about Hurthle Cell. Unfortunately the findings were typically found in older patients so yes the news was dire, depressing and crap wall to wall. I was 36 when I recieved the news so not too far from your age.

PLEASE DO NOT READ THE STUDIES REGARDING OLDER PATIENTS!! YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MIND!

I am convinced that younger patients like you and I are going to be in case studies because it is so rare. If caught early on it reacts the same as follicular thyroid cancer. I had the rest of my thyroid removed in December and I had RAI a few months later.

I am not telling you this is a cake walk kiddo but you will be ok. I found the best surgeon, the best endocrinologist who actually listens to me and takes my questions and requests seriously.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Merny436 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT READ THE STUDIES REGARDING OLDER PATIENTS!! YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MIND!


Ok, when I first read this, I thought you meant people 33 and older were considered "old" and I was all "REALLY???"

:tongue0013:


----------

